# My 36 gal bow front.



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So I got back into aquariums about 6 months ago when I purchased a 36 gal bow front kit for my bday. It was on sale for $145. I couldn't pass it up. I had the perfect spot for it on the landing at the midway point of my stairs. I bought 3 10 pound bags of black gravel and a couple decor items my daughter picked out, took it all home and set the tank up. I let it run for about a week and then went and picked up 6 assorted tiger barbs so I had something to look at and help the tank cycle. The barbs did great but one big tiger which was twice the size of all the others, like 3" long(my daughter named it big barb) had an attitude problem. He constantly chased and harrassed the others. About a month later while I was on a hunting trip my wife surprised me with 3 corys and a pleco(I forgot about the 2 Angels, they only lasted about a week before "Big Barb" saw to their demise). She was told it was a bristle nose but im not sure.








































"Big Barb" was a terror and harrassed all the other fish until they eventually one by one died. All that was left was "Big Barb" and the pleco which I named "Pleeko Vision". Well with no one left to harrass I guess "Big Barb" died of boredom. So now all that was left was "Pleeko Vision". That was about a month ago. Well I recieved a bonus cheque at work last week so I decided it was time to get "Pleeko" some cellmates. I picked up 2 jewel cichlids and 2 bumble bee cichlids. So far in the first couple days they are awesome and very friendly. Whenever I go up or down the stairs they follow me. They are very cool. And "Pleeko Vision" doesn't seem to be bothered at all.
























































This is how the tank is now. There was no outlet near the tank which posed a problem. The only outlet close enough was across the hall on the other side of the closet behind the tank. So for the longest time I had an extension cord running into the closet and then around the wall to the tank. Yesterday I broke down and drilled a hole through the back of the closet to the back of the tank and ran all the cords through the hole into the closet. It's much cleaner now. I also picked up a Aquaclear 20 to help out the Aqueon 30 keep the tank clear. One day later and the tank is crystal clear. Also this shuld be awesome for When I do filter changes to help keep my Biological steady by alternating filter changes. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting tank in an interesting spot. Pics please.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump, added pics and a lil more story.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a short vid... after feeding.


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

Very interesting spot for a tank, isn't it hard to clean the tank or do water changes?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Not really. When I take the lid off I can reach everything fron the stairs on the right side. When I do water changes, I do buckets. The tank is actually only 8' from my upstairs bathroom but where it sits is level with the floor. Being on the stairs is actually kinda cool because I can change the rate of flow withe the vaccum depending on which stair I put the bucket.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to the hobby! I would LOVE to have a place like that for a tank, somewhere highly visible but that nobody has to use for doing homework. It looks like you have a source of water very nearby, too. 

I have a 36 gallon bowfront, too, and really enjoy it. Mine has red phantom tetras and corydoras in it. Kind of tucked away where nobody sees it unless they're picking up an extra carton of milk from the basement fridge, though. 

Your pleco is very cute. I look forward to more pics. I bet you have a lot of fun with this tank.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya my wife keeps getting mad at me for standing there staring at it when im supposed to be helping or something... I dont know I wasnt listening lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Update... I blacked the back of the tank, removed the clamshell and added 2 pieces of wood. Here is how it looks now. I like it a lil better and I think the fish are happier.










Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------

